# The Scouring of Gate Pass - Last Act



## Galladorn (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi, I'm running the first adventure of the WotBS, D&D 3.5 version, and my group is having a very good time and it's enjoying it very much. The next session they are going to face the last encounter, and I need some clarification about the map and the setting: 

1) In the text, in the Tactics section, I read that Ermerlan, the goblin rogue, climbs the barn, to keep an eye on the front and the rear of Haddin's house: in the map there's no barn - does the goblin climb the stable? Do I have to add a barn, that is supposed to be adiacent to the house?

2) In the map there are many hills, of different heights, for example "7' ": what does the " ' " stand for? Feet? Yards? How can a carachter enter/move across/reach the top of such squares? Are the squares cosidered difficult terrain (mov x 2)? Does a carachter have to use the Climbing skill to reach the top of a hill? If so, what's the CD? Can a carachter on a hill attack a enemy who isn't, with a melee weapon, or is s/he on a too higher terrain?

3) Where does Boreus and his allies arrive from? From the road, just like the carachters, or from anywhere else?

4) To reach the Burning Innenodtar Forest, which direction the heroes have to follow? If I'm not wrong they should go southward, is that right?

Many thanks, and compliments for the beautiful and exciting story of the WotBS!
Galladorn


----------



## OnlineDM (Oct 11, 2010)

I've only run the 4e version, but it sounds like the encounter is pretty much the same, so I'll answer based on what I know.

1. I put the sniper on top of the only outbuilding on the map.  Barn/stable - probably just a typo.

2. The single-quote means "feet."  In 4th Edition, I'd call going up the hills difficult terrain (costs two squares of movement per square on the map to move up them). I'm not sure what the 3.5 equivalent of difficult terrain is, but I don't think climbing a little hill like that should require any kind of skill check.  The hills didn't even come into play during my battle.

3. I had the bad guys arrive from the back of the building, sneaking around to get the sniper in position and all that.

4. The heroes are traveling along the road from left to right.  

For what it's worth, when I ran this encounter the heroes had dilly-dallied a little too long earlier on, so I had them come upon Crystin standing near the road just as they heard the sounds of the attack beginning from behind the house (the Inquisitor's main goal was killing Haddin, which he ultimately did).  The adventurers then needed to rush up to the house to help as best they could.


----------



## Galladorn (Oct 11, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Many Many Thanks!
Your hints are very useful to me!
Galladorn


----------

